# el mejor conductor y el mejor aislante



## maverick13 (Dic 30, 2010)

hola amigos la verdad e estudiado algo pero no e encontardo una respuesta exacta e oido que el oro es el mejor conductor tambien me han dicho que la plata es el mejor conductor; no se si este nuevo elemento el coltan es el mas conductor, o que elemento es al fin el mas conductor. de el aislante no se si al fin el teflon es el mejor aislante; agardezco su ayuda


----------



## Tavo (Dic 30, 2010)

El aire aisla 10000V cada 1cm (10mm).

Creo que el mejor conductor es el Platino.


----------



## maverick13 (Dic 30, 2010)

gracias tavo pero un aislante aparte del aire (un material fisico) y estas seguro que el mejor conductor es el platino???


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 31, 2010)

La plata es el metal con mayor conductividad eléctrica y térmica que existe.
No lo superan ni el platino, ni el oro, ni el cobre, ni ningún otro metal.
El cobre es el segundo metal mejor conductor de la electricidad (no estoy seguro de si es el segundo mejor conductor térmico también).


----------



## Fercho123455 (Dic 31, 2010)

Yo tengo entendido que el mejor conductor electrico es el cobre
conductor termico el aluminio(por eso los disipadores de calor son hechos de aluminio)
y material fisico aislante el caucho


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 31, 2010)

Encontes por qué se hacen partes de los circuitos con Oro?
Buenos aislantes el vidrio, cerámica, baquelita. existe una tabla con la permitividad eléctrica de cada uno.
Según lo que leí el agua destilada es mejor aislante que el vidrio y demás.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 31, 2010)

Neodymio dijo:


> Encontes por qué se hacen partes de los circuitos con Oro?....


Por su propiedad de metal noble, no se oxida en consecuencia siempre hace un buen contacto. Si bien los metales son conductores, sus óxidos *NO* son conductores.

El mejor conductor es la Plata, luego cobre, Oro, Aluminio, Etc


----------



## matijuarez (Dic 31, 2010)

el problema con este tema es que hasta los mismos libros ponen distintos datos,en un libro en 4to año decia que el oro era el mejor conductor despues le seguia la plata y luego el cobre..pero en 6to vi otro libro que decia que el mejor conductor era la plata..en fin sigamos usando cobre porque el oro y la plata son muy caros


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 31, 2010)

Segun la wiki, el mejor conductor es la plata como dijieron arriba y le sigue el cobre; pero es cierto, yo tenia entendido que el oro era mejor conductor que el cobre, pero al parecer no es asi.

Link wiki:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conductividad_eléctrica

Otro link:

http://ingenieria-reg.unlugar.com/ISFEB_archivos/propelemag.pdf

En ambas fuentes esto son los datos:

Plata:	63,01 × 10^6 Siemens/m
Cobre:59,6 × 10^6 Siemens/m
Oro:45,5 × 10^6 Siemens/m

Sobre el mejor aislante, segun la wiki el vidrio es el mejor 10^-10 a 10^-14 Siemens/m.


----------



## sicorax (Dic 31, 2010)

Yo tengo entendido que los mejores conductores son estos en orden:
-Plata
-Platino
-Cobre
-Oro
-Aluminio

En los circuitos se usa el cobre porque es mucho mas barato que la plata y el platino


----------



## Dano (Dic 31, 2010)

Tomasito dijo:


> La plata es el metal con mayor conductividad eléctrica y térmica que existe.
> No lo superan ni el platino, ni el oro, ni el cobre, ni ningún otro metal.
> El cobre es el segundo metal mejor conductor de la electricidad (no estoy seguro de si es el segundo mejor conductor térmico también).



Plata y cobre en ese orden, lo mismo sucede con la conductividad del calor.

Hablar sobre superconductores es hilar fino, no creo que pretenda tanto el usuario.


----------



## BKAR (Dic 31, 2010)

toda mi vida me enseñaron que la plata es el mejor conductor ....le sigue el cobre.... luego el oro....

y cualquier material sometido a extremas temperaturas (muy bajas) disminuye la resistencia,  a esto se le llama superconductividad.

el cobre barato,maleable.. excelente para instalaciones electricas,,circuitos y todo eso...

por ahi escuche que se usa el oro para los circuitos de los transportadores espaciales, gracias a sus propiedades únicas

```
Por su propiedad de metal noble, no se oxida en consecuencia siempre hace un buen contacto. Si bien los metales son conductores, sus óxidos NO son conductores.

El mejor conductor es la Plata, luego cobre, Oro, Aluminio, Etc
```

ya que están es este tema.. ¿Que resistencia opone el aire, hablo de cuantos ohmios?


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 1, 2011)

No se confundan, el oro se usa porque no se oxida como dijo Fogonazo, además de que es el metal que más fino se puede laminar (no me sale el término científico ahora, pero significa que se pueden hacer hilos MUY, pero MUUUY finos de oro sin que se rompa).
El platino se usa en contactores y cosas especiales porque no se deterioran los contactos con las chispas y tampoco se oxida con el aire.

Pero eso no tiene nada que ver con la conductividad que tengan.


PD: Se toman en cuenta las mediciones en condiciones normales de presión y temperatura (CNPT), osea 25ºC a 1 atmósfera. (Algunos toman en cuenta 20ºC, e inclusive 0ºC otros, en Argentina creo que está generalizado a 25ºC 1atm si no me enseñaron mal).


Saludos.


----------



## dearlana (Ene 2, 2011)

Tomasito dijo:


> No se confundan, el oro se usa porque no se oxida como dijo Fogonazo, además de que es el metal que más fino se puede laminar (no me sale el término científico ahora, pero significa que se pueden hacer hilos MUY, pero MUUUY finos de oro sin que se rompa).
> El platino se usa en contactores y cosas especiales porque no se deterioran los contactos con las chispas y tampoco se oxida con el aire.
> 
> Pero eso no tiene nada que ver con la conductividad que tengan.
> ...



---Creo que la palabra que no recordabas era *ductilidad*. A temperatura ambiente el mejor conductor es la Plata, luego el Platino, etc. Como indicó Fogonazo.


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Ene 7, 2011)

yo opino que hablando en términos de materia simple, el mejor conducto es la plata. Pero en términos de compuesto, gana el *SUPER CONDUCTOR* 

Ahora, para el caso del aislante, en la materia simple la regla que encontré es "*los conductores son todos aquellos que poseen menos de 4 electrones en la capa de valencia, el semiconductor es aquel que posee 4 electrones en la capa de valencia y el aislante es el que posee mas de 4 electrones en la capa de valencia*" (fuente: http://www.monografias.com/trabajos/conducyais/conducyais.shtml); pero si se trata de un compuesto, GANA EL *SUPER AISLANTE*...    (fuente: http://www.queciencia.com/2008/04/0...-de-la-materia-bautizado-como-super-aislante/) 

Saludos


----------



## Basalto (Ene 7, 2011)

El mejor conductor es la plata con 6.14 *10^7, despues el cobre con 5.80*10^7 y despues el oro con 4.10*10^7 (S/m(Siemenes/metro)). 
Como aislantes el mejor aislantes es el agua destilada con 10^-40, despues el cuarzo fundido con 10^-17, despues la mica con 10^-15, despues el vidrio con 10^12 y despues la baquelita con 10^-9.
Espero haber ayudado. Fuente: Electromagnetismo y circuitos electricos. Fraile Mora


----------



## dearlana (Ene 8, 2011)

Basalto dijo:


> El mejor conductor es la plata con 6.14 *10^7, despues el cobre con 5.80*10^7 y despues el oro con 4.10*10^7 (S/m(Siemenes/metro)).
> Como aislantes el mejor aislantes es el agua destilada con 10^-40, despues el cuarzo fundido con 10^-17, despues la mica con 10^-15, despues el vidrio con 10^12 y despues la baquelita con 10^-9.
> Espero haber ayudado. Fuente: Electromagnetismo y circuitos electricos. Fraile Mora






Para mí, esta respuesta es la mejor, la más afinada. A temperatura ambiente. O sea "en condiciones normales" que son las condiciones a las cuales se han tomado esos valores.

En plan genérico: También valen mucho las que hablan de superconductores. Porque también son "conductores". Aunque se trate de sustancias compuestas y bajo condiciones muy especiales en cuanto a temperatura muy baja.

En cuanto al vidrio. Considerado muy buen aislante...les comento un experimento que nos hacían en el instituto:

Cogían una varilla de vidrio (de las que venían para revolver las disoluciones) (Un tubo de vidrio, también valía).

Le ponian dos cables pelados atados en dos puntos distantes de la varilla. El conjunto lo conectaban a un circuito serie con una bombilla a 220 Voltios.

Le ponían un mechero de gas debajo de la parte de la varilla que estaba entre los dos alambres y...


Vualá...La bombilla se encendía.

El vidrio...tan aislante...a una temperatura más alta...funcionaba como un interruptor. (Como un auténtico cortocircuito).


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Ene 17, 2011)

dearlana dijo:


> Vualá...La bombilla se encendía.



Me has despertado el bichito de la curiosidad...alguna información sobre este tema que tengas a mano?


----------



## sicorax (Ene 18, 2011)

el mejor conductor es la plata a -273ºC sin superacion xd


----------



## unmonje (Ene 18, 2011)

maverick13 dijo:


> hola amigos la verdad e estudiado algo pero no e encontardo una respuesta exacta e oido que el oro es el mejor conductor tambien me han dicho que la plata es el mejor conductor; no se si este nuevo elemento el coltan es el mas conductor, o que elemento es al fin el mas conductor. de el aislante no se si al fin el teflon es el mejor aislante; agardezco su ayuda



El mejor conductor :
La -plata- , aislada de la admòsfera  ,en particular del oxigeno.

El -oro-,porque no se oxida ,pero no es el mejor conductor.

AISLANTE : El -vidrio- en estado puro (sin atomos raros) ,es mejor que el aire ,porque la humedad en el lo perjudica entonces es menos estable..
El vacio es bueno tambien  ,se podria combinar vacio ,dentro de una ampolla de vidrio, pero eso ya està invetado con las balbulas,no?


----------

